# 75 startup



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Heres a pic of the New 75 gallon. Changing 2 bulbs to 8800K as the 10000K by itself seems to wash out the greens. Still adding more plants also. By far not done and not looking good now.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like it's gonna look cool. I saw this thread was like :O Simpte, posting pics, It's a new year! lol. Cool! now imagine that once everything settles down now, it'll be flush green of plants.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I hope so. I need to add some more rotala vietnam in the open gap in the back. I'm also removing the vals on the left and putting some Blyxa japonica there. Still need a midground for the left side. Downoi will be in the front right. Then just cut the echinodorous tenellus back on the front left and I'll be done. If that can ever be said about a tank.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Simpte said:


> not looking good now.



You sure fooled me! I think it looks great! What all do you have in there?


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

it looks good now, so it exceeds my imagination how it would be when you're done and it's settled!


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Looking good! Seeing it makes me impatient as I'm ready to start putting plants in my 20g long just waiting for the light to come in.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Setup is as follows............
75E Tank
4x55(65) PC lighting with 3 10000K bulbs and 1 6400K (putting in 2 8800K bulbs today)
Pressurized CO2 fed directly into Filter
Rena Filstar XP3 filter
Grey Soilmaster Select and 3M colorquartz black sand for substrate
(2) 150 watt Jager heaters (submersible)

Flora:
Pogostemon Stellatus "broad leaf"
Limnophilia Aromatica
Java Fern
Echinodorous Tenellus
Rotala sp. "Vietnam"
Cabomba Furcata
Hygrophilia "Tropic Sunset"
Hygrophilia Corymbosa "Agustifolia" (sp?)
Myrophillium sp
Wisteria
Vals
Tiger Lotus
I think thats all.

Fauna
12 Otocinclus (2 species)
12 Bloodfin Tetras
3 Rosey Barbs (removing)
2 pairs Apistogramma Viejita
1 Male Apistogramma trifisciatus
Discus to be added later.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

sounds super, hope pics are as good as they sound!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Lydia said:


> You sure fooled me! I think it looks great! What all do you have in there?


I agree with Lydia, the new tank is coming along very nicely!


----------

